# Lumen's Story (pic heavy), and my Heart Attack 10 minutes ago



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

So my little bad-a* Lumen almost gave me a heart attack about 10 minutes ago. Who woulda thunk this sweet little face could be such a tough cookie.










Right now she's sulking in the dining room, giving me these glowering looks (just took this pic now):










I realize I never told the whole story of how Lumen came to be here, so here goes (I'll keep it cliff-noted):



*March 2010:* Watching a movie on a rainy night with the BF. Had windows open because I love rain. Hear some gosh-awful meowing, take a look downstairs (I live in a second-story apartment in a suburban NJ town), and see a wet, dark, miserable little thing wailing at the top of her lungs, running the sidewalks. OMG! (I had Mr. T at the time). Went outside, couldn't find her, left out some food, next day, gone.
*April 2010:* keep seeing more of this little creature. Turns out she's super-friendly and has made best buds of a little 6 year old girl and her parents, who were my neighbors at the time. The girl named the cat "Meow", and it stuck. What other cat could say her own name?











*May thru Oct 2010*: My neighbors and I would play with Meow, leave her food, but no one knew where she went at night. She had a scar from spaying, and would come right up to anyone with her tail and chin held high, often reaching on her hind legs for more scritches, and jump on the lap of anyone sitting hear her. She had the heart of everyone around her, but no one was willing to take her in.











*Oct 2010: *It's getting colder. I think Meow should be taken in, but I don't know if she's FIV/Leuk positive, plus my Mr T has always been an only-child in all of his nine years. So, I pass out flyers to all my neighbors explaining the situation. No one wants to take her in (even though we all love her!) I call the town shelter (where I visit frequently). They trap her and take her in. I am heartbroken.
*Nov 2010: *Meow is renamed Zula by the shelter. She is negative for all diseases, has her shots, was already spayed, and is still her awesome friendly self. I come visit. She recognizes me and goes crazy. Guess what happens:










I bring her home the first week of Dec 2010 (I had to prepare my home and my dear, sweet Tequila (I'll tell his story another time)). I re-named her Lumen (from the TV show "Dexter" on Showtime). She's had three, possibly more names! As you all know already, she's an absolute love, and a huge personality, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I know she knows she's a rescue, she just has that "gratefulness" about her. You know? :love2 Not sure how old she is, but the vet approximates about 3 or 4. NO idea of her previous owners, but she was obviously someone's pet. No one claimed her at the shelter, and it's been seven months now and we haven't heard anything. So. I'm hers now! We also think she may be Russian Blue. Woohoo, so fancy!

Okay well her personality is super-strong, clearly. She loves to be outside and has attempted opening the front door, with the doorknob and her paws, several times. So, I let her out in her old stomping grounds from time to time, since it's right where I found her. I always supervise her, also.

Well, I found out today where she used to go at night: *The crawl space under my building!!* I always knew there was a door to "the basement", from the outside, but it's padlocked. She would always check it out, and I thought nothing of it. Until today when I saw her little head.. then the rest of her.. go through a hole in the door that I hadn't noticed! I freak out, and pull her back out from her tail and back legs. I know, bad, and she would have eventually come back out on her own. _Maybe_. But she's okay, she let me know her displeasure by meowing and shedding about 10% of her fur (which is about 20913910 cathairs) all over me.. but, I'm calm, she's safe (albeit mad), and a small mystery has been solved.

Whew!


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

I LOVE that story. And the picture of Lumen in her cage brought tears to my eyes--she looks as if she is looking right at the "I'm Adopted" sign and smiling.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love your timeline! You must be like me, you love to document things.  Anyway, Lumen is absolutely gorgeous, and I'm so glad it worked out that you were able to adopt her. Now you know she's safe and sound and not scrounging for food. Excellent.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Have to add one more picture that I uploaded to Photobucket but forgot to add to my post: This is a picture I took of her the day I brought her home. I guess she warmed up to the place nicely:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! She's so cute. She went from being a stray, to you, to the shelter and now back to you. lol Great story.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

What a fantastic story  Lumen is absolutely beautiful, what eyes!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh what a lovely story, it brought tears to my eyes. She's a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love Lumen's story and she is so beautiful. I'm glad you took her in and gave her a home! Her pictures are adorable.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

SHe's so beautiful  What a great story.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Aw, thanks all! You are all so sweet. She sure is a beauty 

I don't want Tequila to feel badly so I will post his story a little later on. Less dramatic, but still heart-warming.

Here is the princess on her pedestal, still making sure I know who's boss.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Lumen is beautiful...love the name too, Dexter is one of my favorite shows. Great story, and I'm sorry about yer heart attack...I probably would have freaked out myself. XD


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

She is beautiful and what a lovely story. I'm bet she's gald she made friends with you all that time ago


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's gorgeous! What a lovely story. I'm glad you were able to take her in, and that you've now solved the mystery of where she went at night.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful story and she's just lovely! So glad you took her in


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful story. Beautiful cat.

Prince once went back to his previous hangout in the streets while we were strolling, and I got scared seeing him suddenly jump ahead without me and into a strange place. Now I know that if we pass near that garden, he'll make a detour to visit it. In fact, it's good that he remembers his hideout in case something might happen, I don't know what, he has a safe "second home" that I can look for him in.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Great story! Gorgeous cat and awesome green eyes! :catmilk


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

What a beautiful story and a beautiful cat. Stories like this bring tears to my eyes and joy to my heart.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the support, everyone! I told L how popular she was on the internet. She trilled at me which I guess either means "yeah I know" or "thank you." I'll go with the latter.

Also - Straysmommy - thanks for the tidbit on Prince. True - if L goes missing (she is a door-darter but always stops about five feet outside my door to look back triumphantly at me), that's the first place I'll check (her old hangout) - although it's so tiny of a space in the crawl-space door, I don't know how I would know if she's there. I may have to add a bell or two to her collar!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I suppose at some point they'll forget that place as theirs...who knows.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

She was almost yours before she was yours! (well, your house was her shelter at night).

Love it.

They do seem to know. Boo was the same 'greatful' type. still kind of is, but i think she forgets outside now. (especially since she still tries to sneak!)

Technically Simba was a rescue too, but he was only 4ish weeks. im sure he doesnt remember being covered in ticks! Poor guy  (better now!  )


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh my all your cats are so gorgeous. Great story btw!


----------

